# WTB: R32 GTR Trunk emblem



## usar32 (Aug 31, 2021)

Looking for R32 732 GTR trunk emblem.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have one but not in black (rarest colour to get on the badge front )


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Here you go: BNR32 32GTR RB26 希少 日産純正 リアエンブレム... - ヤフオク!

For that price, you may want to consider using a new R33 one instead, which would be approx half the price..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

But the 32 one is colour coded and looks odd using a 33 one but get your point 

they are phased out despite being on the heritage scheme


----------

